# Broad heads



## Bhilly81 (Oct 18, 2009)

I am thinking of switching to mechanical broad heads this year. Was wondering what everyone would recommend and why. Currently I am shooting the muzzy mx4. Just looking for something super reliable as well as fly straight. Thanks in advance for any input. 

Brandon


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## High Desert Elk (Aug 21, 2012)

When using mechanicals, I prefer Swhacker. I only use them on deer sized animals though, wouldn't (don't) use them on elk.


----------



## silentstalker (Feb 19, 2008)

I have had good luck with the Grim Reapers. They shoot straight and do a lot of damage.


----------



## twinkielk15 (Jan 17, 2011)

High Desert Elk said:


> When using mechanicals, I prefer Swhacker. I only use them on deer sized animals though, wouldn't (don't) use them on elk.


Is there something else you use on elk or do you just not hunt elk?


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

I still like my Epek heads. They do a nice number on elk.

I switched to Epek heads when looking for something that would fly just like my practice heads. I love them.


the only downside is: I don't think you can get them anymore. :sad:


----------



## High Desert Elk (Aug 21, 2012)

twinkielk15 said:


> Is there something else you use on elk or do you just not hunt elk?


Sorry, I use Wac'em on elk sized animals (or any fixed blade broadhead that flies well). I've also used G5 Montecs with good success.


----------



## Old Fudd (Nov 24, 2007)

Still shooting OLD>>> like me Bear Razorheads. , With or without the insert. Fly Great .. wheel bow or recurve.


----------



## SR-1 (Jan 9, 2011)

i have used grim reapers with great success.


----------



## Bucksnort (Nov 15, 2007)

I have shot NAP Spitfire for years. I try other mechanicals and fixed and always go back. I have killed 25+ whitetails, 30+ wild pigs including big boars (harder body/shield than most deer species), 3 cow elk, 1 spike elk, and 1 6x6 bull elk with them. Nothing went over 150 yards besides one cow and a few pigs I flubbed the shot on. I have complete confidence in shooting an elk with them. I am red-green colorblind and really struggle with blood trails. I prefer the blood trail of my spitfires over a rifle anyday. Whatever you choose good luck.

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## stick&string89 (Jun 21, 2012)

If you are going with mechanicals, the rage hypodermics have been awsome. Stay away from grim reapers. For fixed blade i love the montec cs. 

Sent from my LG-H811 using Tapatalk


----------



## inbowrange (Sep 11, 2007)

Don't be scared away from shooting elk with mechanicals. They work fine on elk but you just can't be shooting 60/70/80 plus yards at them.


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

inbowrange said:


> Don't be scared away from shooting elk with mechanicals. They work fine on elk but you just can't be shooting 60/70/80 plus yards at them.


I hadn't considered that.

since switching to mechanical / Epek I haven't shot an elk from farther than 20 yards (heck, even with fixed blades, I'd never shot an elk from farther than 20 yards!). Those three elk (2 spike, 1 cow) all went about 20 yards, and died. Massive wounds and tons of blood.

to be perfectly honest, I'm not so sure that it matters what head you use if your getting close shots. I also understand that there are going to be times, even with close shots, that things just don't work out like you think they should. Stuff happens.

What I really, really, really like about those Epek heads is that they fly _exactly_ like my practice tips. That is the selling point for me. I'm sure there are other mechanical heads that would also fly like my practice tips. Having confidence that your hunting tip will hit the same mark that your practice tips hit is key.


----------



## inbowrange (Sep 11, 2007)

PBH I love the Epek's!! I wish they was still around. I've shot 3 deer with Epek's 30, 50, & 62 yards all had huge holes in them, and all died within 150 yds. I haven't had a chance with elk yet "fingers crossed".


----------



## bow_dude (Aug 20, 2009)

I have killed elk with Satellites, Rocky Mtn 3 blades, Muzzy, Spitfire Mechanicals and Buzz Cutts. All have worked well. You just have to hit them in the boiler room and they will go down. I have hunted the last few years with the Buzz Cutts because the just look like a traditional broad head. Not that they work any better, I suppose I am somewhat of an aesthetic romantic.


----------



## APD (Nov 16, 2008)

PBH said:


> What I really, really, really like about those Epek heads is that they fly _exactly_ like my practice tips. That is the selling point for me. I'm sure there are other mechanical heads that would also fly like my practice tips. Having confidence that your hunting tip will hit the same mark that your practice tips hit is key.


haven't shot epek but the g5 t3's have worked for me. the main reason i started using them is because i cant tell the difference when i shoot groups with my field points.


----------



## Cazador (Sep 4, 2014)

stick&string89 said:


> If you are going with mechanicals, the rage hypodermics have been awsome. Stay away from grim reapers. For fixed blade i love the montec cs.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H811 using Tapatalk


I shoot grim reapers and have for quite a few years. Everything that I have hit good has gone down really quickly. I did have one that I hit high and had to track, but when I caught up to him and put a follow up shot in him he didn't make it 10 yards.

Shot placement is key. You will hear horror stories about any broadhead out there on the market. Most of it is hearsay and they are mostly based on stories like mine above. I could have been mad that the grim reaper didn't put the deer down like the commercials say "Watch em Drop", or do like I did and own up to the fact that I misjudged the distance and hit him high. Most any broadhead will preform just fine with a properly placed shot. If you want reliability and peace of mind I would suggest a cut on contact fixed blade so that there is less of a chance of error or malfunction.


----------



## stuckduck (Jan 31, 2008)

^^^^^^^ It all comes down to shot placement.. I have shot a lot of different blades and have had success with most of them..

A friend of mine did a really extensive test on blades.... its a 3 part series but puts the blades to a good controlled test... In the end I chose to shoot Meat seeker!! great Blade and hasn't failed me yet!!!!






The problem with the Epic is the blades can close once deployed and the arrow can fall back out the entry hole... If you shoot mechanicals you want them to deploy or open up and stay open.. as you might not have a pass through shot....


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

stuckduck said:


> The problem with the Epic is the blades can close once deployed and the arrow can fall back out the entry hole...


Falling back out hasn't been an issue for me. When that hole becomes a nice big hole, who cares if it falls out? I hate posting "blood" pics, but the proof is in the blood pudding:

Epek #1









Epek #2









We all like different heads for different reasons. Find the heads you have confidence in, and use them. 
Get closer.


----------

